# Help coding colonic inertia



## Jarts (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a specific code for colonic inertia? The closest I find is 569.9

Julie


----------



## jaimewicklund (Sep 3, 2009)

The answer is 564.01

Jaime


----------



## Jarts (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for your speedy assistance!!!


----------

